# Ideas for venting a shed roof....



## kermmonk (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey Guys,

The house I'm working on has a shed roof all the way around. Going with standing seam metal. Looking at the Corovent system. Have you guys used this where the shed roof butts against the vertical wall?

Any better ideas?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

There is such a thing as a roof to wall vent. I forget who makes it, and it may even be the product you specified. I've never seen it used with metal however.


----------



## kermmonk (Jun 20, 2006)

Grumpy,
How do you usually vent this type of roof?


----------



## ricpacer69 (Mar 4, 2006)

I thought Corovent was an eaves ventilation system. But as far as roof venting a power vent is the best for shed roofs. You could use the standard slant vent, but depending on the size of the roof you would need a lot. 

Grumpy, I'd like to hear more about that roof to wall vent. Is it like a ridge vent?


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=7956

Here's my thread about the exact same thing. It will tell you what I did.


----------



## kermmonk (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey maj,
This was the same thing I had in mind. Just wanted to see if there were any other ideas floating around.

Thanks


----------

